# Anyone tried GCRM clinic?



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi all
just wondered if anyone had tried GCRM clinic in Glasgow? I checked the reviews page but coldn't see any feedback.
My understanding is they don't have a cut off age - they go by your AMH and FSH levels. I have tried contacting them but am still awaiting a call back (am guessing they are really busy!!). Any info would be helpful.

many thanks
K


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Kazzie surprised they have not called you back did you leave a message.

I am currently with them just starting IVF have found them to be great. I thought the age cut of was 43 but cant be sure but yes they do an AMH if you agreeable. They ahve a web site you can visit. If I can answer any questions dont hesitate remeber though this is my first ever IVF.

Whippet x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Whippet
I have now spoken to them (they did email me back but I never got the email) I wish you luck - you are at a better age to start this!!
They suggested I make an appointment (but this doesn't mean the treatment will go ahead of course   ) Glasgow is a long way from me but I have nothing to lose now (except even more money......)

regards
K


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Kazzie and Whippet,
I was just wondering how you had found GRCM as we have been looking into them too! Good luck Whippet   
Johan


----------

